# [SOLVED] [X11] GF2 MX400 i nvidia-legacy-drivers

## cinek810

Staram sie zainstalowac X11  na komputezre z karta graficzna GeForce2. Jest ona obslugiwana przez sterowniki nvidia-legacy, a nie nowa wersje nvidia. W handbooku proponuja wpisanie do make.conf:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

wpisalem, teraz sprawdzam co zostanie zainstalowane razem z xorg-x11 i pojawia sie tam pakiet nvidia-drivers, czyli sterownik ktory nie obsluzy mojej karty.

Pomyslalem, ze sprobuje na poczatku zainstalowac sterownik nvidia-legacy, a pozniej przy instalacji xorg-x11 sterownik do nowszych kart zostanie zablokowany. Jest to jednak nie mozliwe, gdyz jako zaleznosc do nvidia-legacy pojawia sie nvidia i pakiety blokuja sie wzajemnie. Nie wiem z czego wynika ta sytuacja.

Czy jest jakis sposob zeby od razu zainstalowac z wlasciwym sterownikiem xserver?Last edited by cinek810 on Sat Jul 28, 2007 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1.ebuild obsługuje GF2. Sprawdz, którą wersję Ci zemergował.

Możesz też dać

VIDEO_CARDS="-*" 

I po instalacji Xów doinstlować wybrany przez siebie sterownik, w wybranej przez siebie wersji.

----------

## cinek810

Tutaj pisza,

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml , ze GF2 nie jest juz obslugiwana, wiec generalnie juz to sie sprawdzac nie musi. Mam inna wersje i wczesniej nie dzialala.

Sprobuje sposobu z -*

[Edit1]

Wpisalem tak. odpowiedz jest nastepujaca:

Invalid operator in non-incremental variable 'VIDEO_CARDS'. Chyba jednak tak nie mozna...

[Edit2]

Wyczyscilem zmienna VIDEO_CARDS i teraz mozna spokojnie zainstalowac nvidia-legacy-drivers. Dam znac jaki jest ostateczny efekt. 

<dodane pogrubienie>Last edited by cinek810 on Sat Jul 28, 2007 8:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Na mistress mam gf2mx400 64M pod AGP i śmiga na nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1. To, że jest napisane nie oznacza że tak na bank jest. Sprawdz.

----------

## cinek810

ehh.. zaznaczylem jeszcze w poprzednim poscie. Sprawdzilem, wczesniej karta nie dzialala mi na sterownika nvidia-drivers, natomiast na sterownikach nvidia-legacy dzialala.  Teraz chcialem uniknac ponwnego od instalowywania i instalowania.. dodatkowo sterowniki nvidia caly czas sa rozwijane i zdaje sie nie jest powiedziane, ze kiedys przy okazji upgrade systemu nie zostanie ten sterownik rowniez zainstlowany i skoro karty na liscie wspiernaych nie ma moze sie okazac po ze nie dziala w nowej wersji..

Tak tylko mi sie zdaje...

----------

## SlashBeast

Zaintaluj dokladnie ta wersję którą podaję a nowsze zamaskuj i wsio. Ja tak zrobiłem, do 9631 GF2 jest obsługiwany.

```
emerge "=nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1" && echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## dziadu

W niedawno powstałym temacie pod tytułem (cytuje z pamięci) 'zabije autora ebuilda' czy jakoś tak, ktoś napisał, że teraz nvidia-legacy-drivers i nvidia-drivers połączyło się w jeden, a to, które sterowniki instaluje to sprawdza na podstawie informacji o sprzęcie. Nie sprawdzałem tego, nie wiem ile w tym prawdy, ale może jednak. Stąd się może biorą te 'złośliwości' Twojego systemu odnośnie instalowanych pakietów.

Pozdrawiam,

dziadu

----------

## cinek810

Jestem winien wiele wyjaśnień, otórz na całe szczęście zacząłem przegladać forum po raz kolejny. Jedna z dyskujsi pobudzila mnie do zastanowienia sie nad tym czy faktycznie moja karta graficzna jest obslugiwania przez sterownik przy ktorym sie upieram. Zgodnie na cytowanej przezemnie wczesniej stronei handbook'a nie byla.

Zainstalowalem wlasciwy sterownik, tak jak pisal SlashBeast, nie maskowalem ponieważ zgodność z moją karta (GF2 MX400) jest gwarantowana. Zadzialalo.

Zdaje sie, ze mylilem sie w sprawie urzywanych przezemnie wczesniej sterownikow w zwiazku z czym moglem wprowadzic w blad za co serdecznie przepraszam.

dziadu: przejzalem, moze zbyt pobierznie, strone nvidii ze sterownikami. Nie znalazlem tam żadnej inforamcji o takim przeobrażeniu, publiowane są tam źródła w kilku wersjach. Dodatkowo proba instalacji przeze mnie sterownikow legacy zakonczyla sie nie powodzeniem, wiec.. raczej nic sie samo tutaj nie decyduje. Byc moze dzieje sie tak gdy instalacje przeprowadza sie przy pomocy skrypty instalacyjnego nvidii.

Z moimi wczesniejszymi problemami myśle, że sprawa wyglada tak- jesli jest VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" to razem z xserwerem chce sie instalowac nvidia-drivers. Z kolei razem z nvidia-drivers, badz nvidia-legacy-drivers chce sie instalowac spora czesc xservera, dlatego...

Jesli probowalem instalowac nvidia-legacy-drivers, to probowala sie instalowac spora czesc X-ow i jako ich zaleznosc (mam ustawione VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia") chce sie instalowac nvidia-drivers. Pakiety sa wzajemnie zblokowane, jak najbardziej slusznie, bo sie gryza i tutaj pojawia sie klops.

----------

## dziadu

Może ja też wyraziłem się niezbyt dokładnie, ale miałem na myśli połączenie ze sobą ebuildów (po stroni gentoo) a nie sterowników (po stronie nvidii).

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do maskowania, to ja Ci radze zamaskuj, bo zrobisz emerge -NuDa world i zaktualizujesz sterowniki do 100.* i będziez miał wałka gdy przy modprobe nvidia zobaczyz no such device. Maskujesz by emerge nie widziało, iż ma jakiś nowy sterownik. Wszystkie nowsze wersje sa zamaskowane (możesz wpisać to co Ci wyżej podałem.).

----------

## cinek810

dziadu: Połączenie ebuildow jest chyba mało prawdopodobne (portage z 2007.0) poniważ, jak pisałem nvidia-legacy-drivers nie działały, natomiast nvidia-drivers działają.

SlashBeast: OK, skorzystam i zamaskuje. Generalnie warto tak robić z zewnetrznymi (nie z jadra) sterownikami do sprzetu?

----------

## SlashBeast

Tylko po co? Nie sadze by to miało sens. Maskujesz w podobnych sytuacjach gdy np. nowsza wersja jest jakaś skopana a Ty nie chcesz by przy emerge -NuDa world się zaktualizowała i tym podobne.

----------

## cinek810

oczywiscie.. myslalem o robieniu tego tak na wszelki wypadek, zeby zabezpieczyc sie przed ewentualnie zle dzialajaca wersja sterownika z przyszlosci...

----------

## RA6

Najnowsze lagacy dla kart ze stajni NV nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639. Lepiej współpracują z nowszymi kernalami 2.6.22 i 2.6.23.

----------

